# Any paintballers here? I need gear help.



## FoxZero (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey all. I just found a pretty serious group of woodsballers with some pretty slick and usually decked out A-5s. I seem to be playing more of a designated marksmen role so the accuracy of the stock barrel of my A-5 doesn't suffice for the role, especially since I'm up against seasoned players rolling with some nice gear.

I've only so far have gotten me a remote coil, now my first step into taking my preferred role in my grand gear purchase is to buy a new barrel. Right now I'm looking at an Opsgear 16" M4 barrel, judging by the reviews people have on the site it sounds more accurate than the Bigshot barrels which I was highly recommended. Noise isn't an issue as most of the guys I'm up against have pretty loud guns too. Ball size isn't too much of an issue because I found a sick course that's BYOB so I can match the exact size of my barrel. I'm looking for something long too.

What I'm considering.
M4 Paintball Barrel for Tippmann A5

I'm also considering Opsgear's 18" .50 BMG barrel.


Once that purchase is takin care of here's other stuff I plan on buying in the future, mainly stuff to improve ergonomics. I don't care for trying to get that "milsim" look. I just want a practical yet versatile gun. Throw in your 2cents here if you'd like.

Tippmann A2 Foregrip - A5
BT Folding Foregrip
45mm Red Dot Sight for Tactical Rail
OPSGEAR G36-Style Folding Stock for Tippmann A5
Paintball Barrel M4 Picatinny Hand Guard
OPSGEAR Raised rail system
OPSGEAR X7 Hopper, which actually looks badass!


----------



## mizfi7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Barrel length doesnt really matter its how the paintball fits the barrel and the bores see if a freak kit will fit your gun.


----------



## Carrion (Dec 12, 2008)

The key to accuracy is HPA, and a good paint to bore fit. Also, when it comes to barrel length, generally anything over 12 inches is just for cosmetics.


----------



## FoxZero (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I've been told, I sometimes get stuck in that firearm mentality where a longer barrel ignites more gunpowder  . That's why it's annoying as hell going to places where you have to buy field paint, I always get old oil based crap in some random size.

I'll check that out thanks.

EDIT: Looks like the freak kit fits the A-5. Pricey but I'm willing to pay for quality, but would it fit ok with a barrel shroud over it? How about Opsgear barrels?


----------



## Jason (Dec 21, 2008)

Try a flatline. Will give you good accuaracy and some added space to keep you out of a the reach of the other guys


----------



## Carrion (Jan 3, 2009)

Flatlines are kinda a pain. There was a big decrease in flatline users when the APEX tip was released.


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2009)

Carrion said:


> Flatlines are kinda a pain. There was a big decrease in flatline users when the APEX tip was released.



Oh yeah? I been out of the loop a bit for the past 2 years or so.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 4, 2009)

Man I miss paintball! I was on a team that competed in the World Cup when I was younger...as soon as I moved out and I had to pay for my own paint I quickly stopped playing!

EDIT: Lol at the 'M4' style paintball gun! Do people actually use that stuff, like do they try to use a scope during play?  I thought paintball always tried to distance itself from the real life gun image (angels and autocockers) now that page has douche's dressed up like they are SpecOp soldiers.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey don't bash the MilSim guys! They are people too! If they want to walk around with a twenty pound gun that looks just like a SAW let em! More of an advantage for me haha!

I do plan on getting a Dot Sight (it does helps your game) and I am actually building my own retractable stock this week! Scenario is my favorite kind of paintball but the milsim thing is not for me. I did make my own rifle shroud over my barrel but that was to help with ergonomics, it actually looks retarded! I just want to win haha.

Oh and I decided on what barrel I want. I'm getting a Palmer's Pursuit semi-custom Brass Barrel, and eventually I'll get the Apex system so I can aim it like a real gun with that flat trajectory.


EDIT: @Tiger hey man I know what you mean about the scopes, but I've seen quite a few serious guys mount them on the side of their guns to help them scout out other players and to help them identify camouflaged opponents, but no they don't aim with it. I do plan on using this scope setup, in scenario the courses can get pretty big, one time I took out one of my buddies from 100 feet away because he was retreating, everybody kinda looks the same to me at that range


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't remember the name of it for the life of me, but when I played (~7-8 years ago) I had a barrel system that had several inserts of various sizes to fit different paint. It actually worked really well, the fit of the sleeves was perfect. 

Seeing this thread makes me want to see if I still have any of my old gear and if any of it still works!


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 15, 2009)

I believe you are referring to the Freak kit right? I believe it was the first of its kind.
I'm going with the Palmer's Brass Barrel with the single spiral port upgrade to reduce report. I also seriously need to upgrade my Cyclone feed system, itsa goddamn paint blender right now! I'm buying squishy pedals from somewhere. I fire semi auto. 

I also just starting making my own custom under the grip sliding stock and a custom foregrip. It'll probably look strange but the ergonomics will rock and the weight will be kept down. I'll post pics if anybody's interested.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 16, 2009)

I used a Tippman 98 custom with a sniper barrel for a long time, loved it, but I also didn't use cheap balls, which I think is key for any player.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 16, 2009)

Dude that looks like the exact same scope that's on my Crossman air rifle. 

Yeah, cheap balls + cyclone feeder = paint sprayer. I tried a case of Monster balls, I had a break every 5-15 shots, it was that bad. Then I tried the box of X-Ball Podiums I had brought along, I had 1 break for the rest of the day. I learned my lesson.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 16, 2009)

i used to (3-4 years ago) play on a team that used nothing buts smartparts stuff.....have you checked out their freak barrels? or any dye stuff?


----------



## cool2bahdude (Jan 17, 2009)

I kinda missed this thread for a month 

Tippmann A5 Owners Group

These guys can answer every question you could ever ask. lol It's the second best forum on the internet.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 17, 2009)

haha right now im stuck in between playing tournament paintball and playing in a band.cant decide which one is more important to me.haha.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 17, 2009)

Well one things for sure, paintball is a vast vacuum ready to suck your money away.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 17, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Well one things for sure, paintball is a vast vacuum ready to suck your money away.



That is why I stopped playing.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 18, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> That is why I stopped playing.


 not if your sponsored


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 18, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Well one things for sure, paintball is a vast vacuum ready to suck your money away.



Are you kidding me? Try Practical Shooting. I'm gonna be saving for a long time before I can get into it. Might wait until I finish high school first. If you enjoy it no money is a waste.

Besides, I don't think paintball could ever touch my music gear budget 

I joined A5OG a few weeks ago, itsa nice board. They convinced me to go with the Palmer's Brass.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 19, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> Are you kidding me? Try Practical Shooting. I'm gonna be saving for a long time before I can get into it. Might wait until I finish high school first. If you enjoy it no money is a waste.
> 
> Besides, I don't think paintball could ever touch my music gear budget
> 
> I joined A5OG a few weeks ago, itsa nice board. They convinced me to go with the Palmer's Brass.


 Get a a DYE ultralight.best barrel ive ever shot.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 19, 2009)

Carrion said:


> The key to accuracy is HPA, and a good paint to bore fit. Also, when it comes to barrel length, generally anything over 12 inches is just for cosmetics.



16 inch barrels can help you push bunkers for a tighter profile. 

mah old shooter

2k2 doo doo dark angel with Predator 5 board w/eyes, 16 inch evil barrel. I haven't owned this thing in about 2 years, but it cleared a full Halo in a tad under 5 seconds.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 19, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> Are you kidding me?



No.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 21, 2009)

Tiger said:


> No.



 Yeah it gets pricey. But I'm just saying the fact that I enjoy it so much to me makes it worth it. I'm also saying that as far as fun stuff costs, paintball to me isn't that expensive, and yeah I'm comparing it to real firearms 

It cost less for me to paintball all day than it does for me to shoot at the range for an hour. And I do both 



canuck brian said:


>



Pretty gun. Were you a speed baller?


----------



## Jason (Jan 24, 2009)

It costs alot if you play speedball and "Spray and pray"  I would _maybe_ go thru a bag or two of paint in a day.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 24, 2009)

Jason said:


> It costs alot if you play speedball and "Spray and pray"  I would _maybe_ go thru a bag or two of paint in a day.



I'm the same way here man, controlled semi auto sire. I only give suppressive fire when it is absolutely needed, usually when all the machine gunners are out  I carry only two 150 round pods on me but I'll use one at the most. I use the big pods because they came with the belt that holds my co2 tank, it was two large for my 90 round pods. It's always nice to have extra paint on hand though.

I might be having a game coming up soon. I'm hoping to have $100 bucks by then for a Palmer's Pursuit Brass Barrel. I'm going with a 12" with single spiral porting, the A-5 has a loud report. I could really use the accuracy, the stock A-5 barrel is badly over-bored. An Apex system will come later.

Unfortunately I also need a new mask beforehand. I need full head coverage, if I get shot in the head it will trigger a severe migraine, so I'm giving my dad my nice JT mask in exchange for a new one. I don't want to miss school for a few days again


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2009)

Two pods only man? Thats pretty balls/conservative on the paint, back when I played I had 4 minimum

I really wish I had kept with it, but to play one day it cost me like $120-$140 and there's a shit load of prep work the night before (at least when we went there was)



> Unfortunately I also need a new mask beforehand. I need full head coverage, if I get shot in the head it will trigger a severe migraine, so I'm giving my dad my nice JT mask in exchange for a new one. I don't want to miss school for a few days again



Get a Dye Invision, it was the best mask I ever used and looks pretty badass as well


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 24, 2009)

MFB said:


> Two pods only man? Thats pretty balls/conservative on the paint, back when I played I had 4 minimum
> 
> I really wish I had kept with it, but to play one day it cost me like $120-$140 and there's a shit load of prep work the night before (at least when we went there was)
> 
> ...



Damn you spent a lot on paint! I'll go through half a case maybe in a day  I use the sights on my gun and I stick to 2-3 round bursts, I shoot more people that way instead of tracking shots and spraying paint. Paint ball guns aren't that inaccurate!

I spend like $40 a game, I split a case with my dad, he usually ends up buying field paint though. Most I spent was $55 cause I had to buy field paint. There's always outlaw game  Or you could play pump.

How well does that mask fit over wide glasses? I was planning on getting the JT Carnivore since the lenses fit perfectly over my glasses. My JT Inforcer fit so well over my face. Dye is kinda pricey as far as masks go, just checked them out no full head coverage


----------



## Tiger (Jan 24, 2009)

I played speedball a lot towards the end, but I was always a flank man who would sprint as deep as I could to take at least 2 people out before I'd be eliminated. Just saying I used little paint, my carrier had 3 pods.

I miss it though, I would like to go play even if I have to rent field gear.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> Damn you spent a lot on paint! I'll go through half a case maybe in a day  I use the sights on my gun and I stick to 2-3 round bursts, I shoot more people that way instead of tracking shots and spraying paint. Paint ball guns aren't that inaccurate!
> 
> I spend like $40 a game, I split a case with my dad, he usually ends up buying field paint though. Most I spent was $55 cause I had to buy field paint. There's always outlaw game  Or you could play pump.
> 
> How well does that mask fit over wide glasses? I was planning on getting the JT Carnivore since the lenses fit perfectly over my glasses. My JT Inforcer fit so well over my face. Dye is kinda pricey as far as masks go, just checked them out no full head coverage



I didn't necessarily use all of it, but by the end of the day I had probably used about 3/4 if not all of a case. I would always play Speedball and being a back player I shot a lot more so the others could move around the field (usually helping my brother move up the snake)

Unfortunately, the main place we went (Canobie Paintball) charged like $65 or something insane for a case of PMI Marbalizers plus the entrance fee and then any refills on air was like $10


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 25, 2009)

MFB said:


> I didn't necessarily use all of it, but by the end of the day I had probably used about 3/4 if not all of a case. I would always play Speedball and being a back player I shot a lot more so the others could move around the field (usually helping my brother move up the snake)
> 
> Unfortunately, the main place we went (Canobie Paintball) charged like $65 or something insane for a case of PMI Marbalizers plus the entrance fee and then any refills on air was like $10



Jesus Christ monkey balls! At my favorite place it's $20 to get in and I get a free HPA rental and free refills, plus you can bring your own paint. It's mainly speed ball though, which I don't play. They have only one woodsball course and one scenario course that's extremely basic, but it's cheap and I love most scenario set ups anyway.

I love scenario, but for some reason the entry fees for some of those games gets outrageous, like $60+.

I'm also looking into getting a large HPA tank so I can get into playing outlaw games. Will a 68ci 4500 PSI tank get me over 1000 shots? I rented one once, I never refilled it


----------

